# Ruptured cyst=ovulation?



## goldrose (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm 2.5 months post partum, ebf.

Half a month ago, I experienced a one-sided pain that worsened and worsened and then stopped. A year and a half ago I had an ultrasound for this type of pain and was told it was a ruptured cyst. I subsequently went on to have this type of pain every month at ovulation time until I became pg.

So, although I am ebf I assumed that the pain I experienced [a little over] 2 wks ago, was ovulation and expected af to show up after two weeks (I've always had a steady 27/28/29-day cycle). No show (yet?), but I'm experiencing the same ruptured-cyst-type pain again which leads me to my question....

Is a ruptured ovarian cyst necessarily ovulation?

Thanks.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I think in the case of ebf- bets on exactly what is going on, are off. Personally, I had lots of cramps and weird pains for months before getting my first pp af, it was very confusing.

Sorry I'm not more help- but I didn't want to read and not respond.

Peace,


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

During ovulation, several little "cysts" develop on your ovaries, and eventually one ruptures and releases the egg. Some very sensitive women can feel that in some or each cycle. During anovulatory cycles, these cysts (aka follicles) may still grow and develop, but they do not get to the point where one bursts and releases an egg.

That said, there can be other ovarian cysts not at all related to ovulation. These tend to be more painful as they last longer and can be larger than typical follicles. Some of them go away on their own, and others rupture. They may be perfectly harmless or they may be a sign of something else going on.

So to answer your question, ovulation always involves a ruptured ovarian cyst, but a ruptured ovarian cyst does not necessarily mean ovulation.







If this is something you feel monthly, I would guess that you're very sensitive and are feeling mittelschmerz. Hope that helps!


----------



## goldrose (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks for your replies, both are helpful. I only started feeling ovulation pain a year and a half ago, for the first time. Before that, I felt nothing. Still think af might show; still cramping. We'll see.


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a small luteal cyst last cycle that began after O and progressively got worse until AF when it vanished. I was told that it was normal and wont interfere with TTC, but I think I may have had a chemical pg on top of it.

So in short, everything Heather8 said is what I have learned too, and you may have had a functional cyst. Sometimes these cysts can interfere with hormone production and maybe screwed your cycle up but its nothing to worry about. Sorry I cant be more help!


----------

